# our daft beardie sings to Eastenders - the movie



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

catch the latest blockbuster before anybody else:


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

hey - it ain't that bad surely?
Take a look - she's cute too!


----------

